# Mid-Stiff Double-BOA Boots?



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have the 32 Binarys and haven't gotten much time on them yet...but I CAN tell you that for me they are super comfy, yet very supportive. The Boa cords are smooth when retracting or tightening. These aren't my first pair of 32s, and they have always lasted me a good 70-80 days at least until I end up replacing them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ride insano


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Ride insano


He said mid stiff. Lol....

How about some flow hylite


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> He said mid stiff. Lol....
> 
> How about some flow hylite


They break in:embarrased1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Guess I should have seen the bindings and boots mentioned in the op. This is a chick asking?


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

No it's a dude asking. Don't want something uber stiff as I'm still learning, not to mention the price tag on some of those stiff boots. The Maysis flex felt nice. Many thanks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Men's 32 binary are stiff. 

Any boot worth owning for a while is gonna be more money up front.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Check out Flow Hylite, i think they are mid-stiff but they are pretty cheap at whiskeymilitia right now($204). Just seen it tonight when i bought a pair of Stance socks. Also,since you are using a Flow bindings it will be a great match:jumping1


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all! What's the word on Rome Inferno?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BigMountains said:


> Thanks all! What's the word on Rome Inferno?


They're hot


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 flow hylite


----------

